# I, Isaac, take Thee, Rebekah



## annmarie (Aug 3, 2008)

I am currently reading this book, _I, Isaac, take Thee, Rebekah _by Ravi Zacharias. It is a book about marriage. It has been a real blessing to me and I have obtained alot of knowledge from it. I just wanted to share some quotes from the book that might bless you and help you, as well.

Concering marriage:
"It is a commitment that demands that you deal with your lust, your greed, your pride, your power, your desire to control, your temper, your patience, and every area of tempation that the Bible so clearly talks about. It demands the quality of commitment that Jesus demonstrates in His relationship to us."

"Is this person the one for whom you are willing to die daily? Is this person to whom you say, "I do" also the one for whom you are willing to say, "No, I don't" to everybody else? Be assured that marriage will cost you everything."


----------



## moral necessity (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought this book for someone a few years ago, yet I only skimmed it. I, however, recommended the author, as I have read other material from him and had heard that he had some good things to say in this book. I'm glad that the book has been a real blessing to you, personally. Also, I'm glad that it prompts those who are considering to marry to ask the appropriate kinds of questions in order to figure out if they are on the right track. Marriage is a serious commitment, and those considering to enter it ought to delve deeper into the relational type of questions than most stoical people do. 

Blessings!


----------

